# Questions



## robert@fm (Oct 8, 2013)

1. In Okmulgee, Oklahoma, you cannot take a picture of a man with a wooden leg. Why?

2. What goes up and down the stairs without moving?

3. The assistant in the fishmonger's is 5 ft 10 inches tall. What does he weigh?

4. A barrel of water weighs 20lb. What must you add to it to make it weigh 12lb?

5. Who's bigger: Mr Bigger, Mrs Bigger or their baby?

6. There was once 3 houses: Red, white and blue. The red house was not on the left and the blue house was not in the middle or on the right? Where is the White House?

7. There is an ancient invention which is still used in some parts of the world today which enables people to see through walls. What is it?


----------



## Redkite (Oct 8, 2013)

3. He weighs fish!

5. All three are Bigger.

7. A window?


----------



## Redkite (Oct 8, 2013)

And I guess the answer to 6. is Washington DC!!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 8, 2013)

So now I see what you're getting at, the answer to the mysterious no. 1 is that you can't take pictures with a wooden leg, you need a camera!


----------



## David H (Oct 8, 2013)

1. you must use a camera

2. a carpet

7. a window


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 8, 2013)

All correct so far, except David' number 2; not all staircases have carpets.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 8, 2013)

2. Banister?
4. Air?


----------



## Redkite (Oct 8, 2013)

2. Risers?

4. A hole?


----------



## David H (Oct 8, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 2. Risers/treads/steps?
> 
> 4. A hole?



Think you nailed 2 and 4


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 8, 2013)

Redkite said:


> 2. Risers?
> 
> 4. A hole?



I thought of a hole for 4 while cycling to work!


----------



## Redkite (Oct 8, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I thought of a hole for 4 while cycling to work!


Was that inspired by potholes in the road?


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I thought of a hole for 4 while cycling to work!



I was thinking a helium balloon would also do the trick (mass would have been increased, but the weight decreased).


----------

